# Honda EU7000IS 120V overload



## schleedawg (Jul 24, 2018)

I purchased a used generator with 1250 hrs on it. over the last month it has worked flawlessly for 100 hrs of use. Just the last weekend I was using it in a rain storm to power two campers. I inadvertently bumped the toggle switch to 120V which caused it to ramp and fault. After a few tries at clearing the fault in the down pour I got it working again in 120/240 V mode and used it for another 2 days with no issue. A few days later it occurred to me that I had not tried running it again in 120V mode. Upon firing it up it immediately overloads with nothing plugged in but works perfectly fine in 120/240v mode powering my whole camper. I have used it for another 65 hrs in this mode without issue. MY initial thought was moisture from the rain got in the switch or the cabinet causing a short. I removed all of the covers on hot days to let it dry out. Unfortunately this has had no impact to the issue. I also observed after excersiing the switch back and forth several times that the 120/240 mode did also fault with no load. After a few more attempts toggling the switch back and forth it would clear. I also have used the generator in 120/240 v mode for 65 hrs since this started with no issues. I have the codes from the last 5 events for this generator and they range from 1) E-22 being very close to the hrs in which this event started all the way back to 35 hr when the generator was very new. Help!


----------

